
Show HN: See what other NPM packages everyone else is using - temple3188
http://www.npmdiscover.com/
======
akamaka
This is fantastic all around. The visual design is perfect, it's fast, and
within a minute of using it I discovered some new libraries which might be
useful for my projects. It reminds me a bit of using Google search when it
first launched and was less cluttered.

The clear layout makes it easy enough to mentally filter out common packages
which appear in every search result, like gulp and grunt, but it might be a
nice bonus to highlight packages that are "most uniquely" associated with the
search term and not used by everyone else, or to cluster tools which are
alternatives to each other together (e.g. putting gulp and grunt side by side
on the same line).

~~~
temple3188
Thanks for the feedback!

Yeah I noticed it would be useful to cluster related packages together, that
was the thinking behind introducing the filters to the right-hand side e.g.
framework, test etc. When you click them it will toggle the view.

I was hoping I could rely on the keywords associated with the package to
cluster them, though as it turns there's not a lot of love for the keywords
section, meaning clustering them would take manual effort. Doing it myself
isn't feasible and I though about creating the means for users to contribute
the info, just wanted to wait for demand for it first :).

Thanks!

~~~
avtar
It would be great if the URL reflected the search results. I used your
suggested "express" search but after getting the results the URL remains
[http://www.npmdiscover.com](http://www.npmdiscover.com) That makes sharing
results with someone else or bookmarking fairly awkward.

That being said, kudos for providing a resource that helps wade through all
the npm packages out there!

~~~
temple3188
Yeah this is definitely the next thing to be done, a number of people have
been asking for it so hopefully it'll live in the next few days.

Thanks :)

------
lobster_johnson
Also: When searching for packages, I recommend
[http://npmsearch.com](http://npmsearch.com). It scores search results by
popularity, which usually correlates with quality and maturity.

------
Kiro
This is a nice concept. When I start using a new library or framework I very
often want to know what the best practices are. Seeing what else I "should"
use is a step towards that.

------
fiatjaf
You should filter out devDependencies. Everywhere I look I just see
browserify, webpack, babel.

~~~
temple3188
You're right, at the moment I treat both dependencies and devDependencies the
same, it made sense just to get an idea of what people were using, though a
nice feature would be to differentiate between them. Thanks!

------
0xbadb002
Maybe make it say "of xyz projects on github, foo% use " then a colon or an
ellipse. Just a little suggestion rather than putting the first item in the
dependency list and "etc".

------
vinhboy
You should have a list of top packages so we can easily test out the site.

On a related note. It would be nice if there was a [https://www.ruby-
toolbox.com/](https://www.ruby-toolbox.com/) for AngularJS and NPM.

~~~
temple3188
Yeah I did think about this, however after looking at
[https://www.npmjs.com/](https://www.npmjs.com/) I felt their 'packages people
npm install a lot' kind of satisfied that criteria.

I could put something along the lines of 'Top 10 most discovered packages'
based on data from the site :)

~~~
akamaka
I must say that I really like the uncluttered homepage the way it is!

------
bryanrasmussen
what npm packages compete with each other would be nice.

It would be interesting(not saying useful, just interesting) to have something
that was similar to TF-IDF for code.

That would argue that everyone uses Express actually makes express not that
meaningful.

Of course that would assume that the concept of meaningfulness in text could
transfer easily to meaningfulness in a software project, even though that is
an area where I have never heard the concept broached.

------
hartror
Interesting. Given how much the Js scene changes from month to month it would
be useful to track this over time.

------
jastanton
Maybe I'm doing this wrong but I don't think react-native is a dependency of
moment

~~~
SimeVidas
Where does it say that?

~~~
jastanton
I searched react-native and moment came up as one of the results:
[http://i.imgur.com/Ceq04hr.png](http://i.imgur.com/Ceq04hr.png)

~~~
SimeVidas
That just means that from all the projects on GitHub that use react-native,
10% of them _also use_ moment.

